# kjkj87--M.C.B.A.



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

nice work u got there


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: modelsbyroni, lowridermodels, truscale, bigdogg323, kjkj87

:wave:

sweet rides bro!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE WORK.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice work


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

rides are lookin good......thought i recognized some from the nnl show....keep them comin.


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

As always some sick work bro!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ALL THEM RIDES OLD AND NEW ARE LOOKING GOOD CARNAL. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin good dawg!!!!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

You got a grip of great looking models Keep them coming!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

OK thats it for now.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 27 2009, 11:35 AM~14591967
> *You got a grip of great looking models Keep them coming!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


x2... :thumbsup:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm not sure if I'm going to build this or sale is !


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Excellent sh!t up in here bro!!!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

badass rides homie


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank's for the good word's But I know I need to bring my level of building up, cuzz these boy's in the club is top shelf BUILDER.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Checking out your work, really like your layout work on the paint jobs.


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

75% done








ajustible back end


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Aug 1 2009, 10:03 PM~14649834
> *75% done
> 
> 
> ...


Nice I like it!!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank's for the good feedback homie's


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

ALOT of sweet builds homie!!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

nice paint !!! :biggrin:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

trendsetta, just trying to get to your level.
Thanks for the good comment's.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 2 2009, 08:32 PM~14655551
> *nice paint !!! :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Here's a 67 Chevy impala I painted last night, enjoy, I'll post more as the build go on.


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

bigger pic's


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

sorry boy's I still have to figgur out how to work these picture, some to big or to small, I'll keep trying and get it.


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

sorry boy's I still have to figgur out how to work these picture, some to big or to small, I'll keep trying and get it.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THE RIDE IS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE. :0 
AS FOR THE PICS JUST SET YOUR CAMERA TO THE LOWEST MEGA-PIXEL IT HAS. THIS WAY YOU DON'T HAVE TO RE-SIZE THE PIC AND THEY LOAD UP FASTER TOO. MY CAMERA HAS 8 MEG-PIX BUT I ONLY USE 0.3 OF THAT. THAT'S NO BIGGER THEN AN 8X10. SMALLS HAD THE SAME PROBLEM NOW HE LOADS PICS IN SECOND'S NOT MIN.


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the tip Biggs, I'll do that


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Jul 27 2009, 10:21 AM~14592876
> *I'm not sure if I'm going to build this or sale is !
> 
> 
> ...


hell no your not going to sell it! and pick up the phone and dial however
you have to dial and get back that 57 wagon. and the blue tray..
make the call do it , do it now . your sitttin on the couch anyway..
make dat call! nah jus fuckin with ya homie....Man you puttin your hole 
leg in the seven....


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Don't worry Hydrohype the 67 is your, I did the foil work and clear last night, I'll post some pic's letter. just pm me with an offer


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

right right   I'll hit you up....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

One of them Rolex's I was talkin about.. still on the bay...but better on it's way
to the post office..comin home to daddy? went to the spot last night..
parked across the street in the daily driver, and just walked there just to get a feel
you know? got to go back next week...dressed..and we got to find some big body
models! like a few of them...In terms of building for car owners? the big body
guaranteed sale! i got to check on breakfast...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Aug 5 2009, 09:06 AM~14681684
> *bigger pic's
> 
> 
> ...



Great job!!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks a lot Jevries


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 6 2009, 11:49 AM~14693884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice, really nice, I love 2 get my hands on that one.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Man I want a 57 wagon,,,, I want that wagon...


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hydrohype u seen the work that no one has seen, u know what I ca do. So if u seen something that I made or something of yours or even some picture's of a car you want done or redone, just let me know.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

that 67's fucking sweet clean models dawg i hope i bust out some new 1's when the chips are right :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Aug 5 2009, 11:06 AM~14681684
> *bigger pic's
> 
> 
> ...



Daaaaam! 'that '67 Is outa this world homie!!! I love the fades and lines! :biggrin: 

I think I'ma try that on an upcoming roller, (if you don't mind).


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks, Trensetta68, Danny Chawps for the good feedback, I'll post some more latter.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Aug 5 2009, 12:06 PM~14681684
> *bigger pic's
> 
> 
> ...


looking good!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Man I like to take a stroll throgh hear from time to time...its like attending 
a personal little car show..without the heat and the crowd...i keep stoping at the 57
wagon..and the 67 patternd slant..and the 2dr fleetwood. the blue flake looks like 
the rattle can mini flake blue from back in the day....


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

That blue I believe it was a rattle can, it was done along time ago. here's the other 67 & 58 coming


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Aug 15 2009, 09:26 AM~14776540
> *That blue I believe it was a rattle can, it was done along time ago. here's the other 67 & 58 coming
> 
> 
> ...


I know that '67 is gonna be sweet! '58 too!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

I'll try my best trendsetta


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Aug 15 2009, 09:34 AM~14776568
> *I'll try my best trendsetta
> *


That pattern layout shows it!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank's


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

This belong to the homie Hydrohype now,I just want'ed post at lest one pic of it


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^
SICK WORK HOMIE , DIGGIN THAT PAINT SCHEME :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X2 :thumbsup: . Really cool!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Aug 20 2009, 09:07 AM~14824716
> *This belong to the homie Hydrohype now,I just want'ed post at lest one pic of it
> 
> 
> ...



Nice


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Aug 20 2009, 02:07 AM~14824716
> *This belong to the homie Hydrohype now,I just want'ed post at lest one pic of it
> 
> 
> ...


That is so sick!!! I love the colors that you used!

(I also love '67 & '68 Impalas too) :biggrin:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks big trandsetta


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks to all the homie's


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

1958


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT ELKY IS THA FUCKIN SHIT BRO!!!! DAMMIT YOU ALWAYZ GOT THE BAD AZZ BUILDS HOMIE!!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks big bro,I try my best.
I'm digging your work to, keep it up.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS HOMIE. I APPRECIATE THAT.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

some sick work in here..... :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 30 2009, 06:22 AM~14923481
> *some sick work in here.....  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


X2 for shure


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for good feed back.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Aug 20 2009, 12:07 AM~14824716
> *This belong to the homie Hydrohype now,I just want'ed post at lest one pic of it
> 
> 
> ...


 Gentlemen let me the first to say.. the pictures dont do this car justice.
I was not the biggist pattern fan...but these lines will make a skeptic into a 
believer...she will be back i will try to do her decient..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey homie thanks to you i cut my first trunk n doors..
good lookin on info now I need you to tell me how to prep all the scars i left
behind so I can pull the trigger!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

oh yea dont panic, it's not the 67 that got the open trunk treatment...
the car is already painted...how dumb do I sound? lol 
dont anybody answer that!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Lightly sand around the edge of your cut's and filler if you need it. Now remember you need enough room for the door to close after paint, you want the right size "gap" not to big or to small. Just take your time and everything will work out fine.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Aug 31 2009, 09:38 AM~14934689
> *Lightly sand around the edge of your cut's and filler if you need it. Now remember you need enough room for the door to close after paint, you want the right size "gap" not to big or to small. Just take your time and everything will work not fine.
> *


 I think I want it to swing out sideways, whitch is funny, I was just talkin
shit about transformer cars on the (famous car buildoff) thread.
and now i am thinking about flippin the trunk,,(but only the trunk)


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful builds in here man!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

THANKS HOMIE'S. ALWAYS APPRECIATE ALL FEEDBACK GOOD OR BAD.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

rides r lookin good homie keep up the great work


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank's guy's


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

62 is clean Kj !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2009, 01:54 PM~15099891
> *62  is  clean  Kj !
> *


X-2 brother very clean.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

that 62 is sweet brutha!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank's Brother's for the good feedback.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

This ride came out real nice brother!!!!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

here's a few more for you guy's, and Thanks again.


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

pg[/IMG]


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

SICK RIDES HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice rides brotha!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

rides are lookin clean bro..nice ass work.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Sep 18 2009, 05:55 PM~15122324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  you already know I am going to tell you to put that pretty landau
on the fest..(there waiting) Hey what do you think of this bar? I had this idea
for month's then Jevries, made me get off of my ass..my first one is a little 
sloppy. But I got two cleaner one's sold at $30.00..for both so I put a battery and switch with it....more to come. Listen my pc modem is down. I am posting this from another pc. if anyone wants to talk to me about the color bars I'm telling them to p.m. you. untill I get back up...hydro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

next stop Jevries


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 22 2009, 12:44 PM~15153540
> *next stop Jevries
> *


That's cool brother!!   
I will have mine finished soon.


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

OK guy's here some GAME on light's in your car's.
Go on ebay you can buy these 10 for $13.00 (flashing mouth)
You can build your the box yourself, I just through one in without a box, but here you go.

EBAY
(10 Glow FLASHING LED MOUTH party favors rave lights)
and it's FREE SHIPPING.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thats sweet bro...


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

JUST TRYING TO HELP OUT ALL THE BUILDER'S


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats pretty cool bro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Do me a faver? go through your shit and shoot me a picture file of your red 57 Nomad... and yuor old PInkish 67 patternd car from back in the day!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

here u go Hydrohype.
































































I'll put up the NOMAD in a sic


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn those are sick!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 23 2009, 12:56 PM~15755839
> *Damn those are sick!!
> *



X2


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X3 :thumbsup:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

what u guy's think about this ? If anyone of you like it and want a intro made of your car's, get at me let's talk.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Nov 23 2009, 01:26 PM~15754860
> *here u go Hydrohype.
> 
> 
> ...



your right they are sick


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Nov 23 2009, 12:34 PM~15754951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks kj, I've been meaning to halla at you for a couple of days now...
you now how shit always is with me :biggrin: Man thanks for posting these two cars,, I think you forgot how tight, you built and laid down those two cars..?
2010 we gonna have to fuck with some wagons! you know?


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm pulling out the 60 wagon today' i'll post some update's latter.


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm pulling put the 60 wagon today, I'll post some pic's up latter.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm way over due for 56-57 namad's and over due for some cadillacs
2010 will have a 4 door 90 and a 2 door 90 and a big body! 
Hey Big Homie I am the only guy on the thread's who has'nt done a 90!
we both need big body's! :biggrin: Hey last night I showed this lady
at micheal's my 58. and i think she was really feeling it? maybe feeling me to? :0 
she was so nice,,(pretty older chick) mid 40's maybe..this is my second time seeing her.. she was so nice to me while showing me brush's that i started 
opening up and she kept talkinin and the next thing I saw models right there on the
wall next to her..(so I am lookin at a revell 64) going (this is what I do) and she is 
like all into it..Next thing I know,, i got the 58 in the back of the store sittin on her counter and she givin it progs...And I am telling her, (yea the flake's on this came from that counter right over there.....! (she said she was going to go home and 
watch my video) I am surprised she was so nice? And micheals has Models?
(And i been walkin past those models for about 3 month's now)
Maybe I have made a new friend? Maybe I'l get a free 64? 
(I know you gonna kill me, all this writing) :biggrin:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Run that 4 door 90 and i'll open the door's for you


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Nov 23 2009, 03:26 PM~15754860
> *here u go Hydrohype.
> 
> 
> ...


likes that paint scheme :0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Dec 1 2009, 03:04 PM~15835426
> *Run that 4 door 90 and i'll open the door's for you
> *


 you been doing that mind reading shit again? I been thinking about opening a 2 door.up... but a 4 door? I was thinking the inside's would be hard enough as it is!
then we got that center post? :uh: But when it come's that body and fender?
Your the teacher! so that means i am eye's and ear's! Halla at your boy! :biggrin:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Dec 1 2009, 10:00 PM~15840363
> *likes that paint scheme  :0
> *


Thank's dyzcustoms


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Nov 23 2009, 12:26 PM~15754860
> *here u go Hydrohype.
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I had this piece on my shelf...


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

You know Hydro it's nothing to build one just like it. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Nov 23 2009, 02:26 PM~15754860
> *here u go Hydrohype.
> 
> 
> ...



DAMMMMM !!!

that '67 is SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WE NEEEEED bigger pics homie !!! :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Nov 23 2009, 11:34 AM~15754951
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:yes:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Dec 2 2009, 10:06 AM~15844558
> *You know Hydro it's nothing to build one just like it. :biggrin:
> *


dont say it's nothing..that makes it sound asembly line...
but yea we got alot of task that lay ahead of us...as far as any more patterns in my line up? I was thinking one or two light flake gold line's on a white 2 door 90?
And there is the matter of Chawper's 61 that your going to lay more patterns on for me! (weather you knew it or not) :biggrin: damm I got to fuck with the nomad.. Did you really pull out the 60 wagon? oh shit! thats going be bad..


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

have to put out the back next.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Dec 4 2009, 06:52 PM~15875020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

good morning homie!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

just sitting here smoking gettin my day going.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

you knoooooow! (quote Ice Cube)


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Dec 5 2009, 03:52 AM~15875020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Niiiiiiice, i am waiting to see this in progress


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

hrer we go,i need to clean it up.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

shhhhh what up dude? love this thread...
I might have to bight on that Nomad color n seat combo...


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

everything is open for all to see in. :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Dec 11 2009, 12:35 AM~15939449
> *everything is open for all to see in. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Homie


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

now to clean up around all the cut's.
anybody have any ideal's, shot them, let's see what in your head.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Dec 10 2009, 03:38 PM~15939484
> *now to clean up around all the cut's.
> anybody have any ideal's, shot them, let's see what in your head.
> *


it's a delivery wagon! make it deliver something..like pharmacy dilivery..
(pills on wheels) do a mural on the side windows..(kj's custom auto body)
make it like an auto parts delivery wagon..all tricked out! Or kj's hydraulics!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks DJ-ROY

Hydrohype,The side window penals flip up so you can see the detail inside.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Dec 10 2009, 09:45 PM~15943643
> *Thanks DJ-ROY
> 
> Hydrohype,The side window penals flip up so you can see the detail inside.
> *


okay mural out the window panels that flip up!..You know in the old days they used these and suburbans to deliver doughnuts? the trunks would drive around and blow this little whistle,,and when kids around the neighborhood heard the 
(Helm's whistle) they new it was fresh doughnuts on the block for sale!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

I know i'm going to make this a delivery, but I'm not sure what it's going to deliver. :banghead:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Dec 11 2009, 12:52 PM~15949106
> *I know i'm going to make this a delivery, but I'm not sure what it's going to deliver. :banghead:
> *


 Hollywood Pharmacy! pill's on wheels.., meds for the rich and famous?
or the Medical Marijuana Moble! Kush car.. (door bell bud delivery service)
I got more!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

(door bell bud delivery service) :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Dec 11 2009, 02:08 PM~15949909
> *(door bell bud delivery service) :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> bigger pic's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice job homie keep pics coming.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick work on the delivery. 
what about a mobile whore house with a stripper pole.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 13 2009, 09:16 AM~15967896
> *Sick work on the delivery.
> what about a mobile whore house with a stripper pole.
> *


 :0


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 13 2009, 03:02 PM~15969039
> *:0
> *


nice ideal darkside, i juse have to find some small lady's from a train set that will fit inside.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Shouldnt be too hard to find.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 13 2009, 02:16 PM~15967896
> *Sick work on the delivery.
> what about a mobile whore house with a stripper pole.
> *


Only you would think of that, huh J? :roflmao: Too bad it wasn't a 64 though,
"six four mobile whores". :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 13 2009, 04:07 PM~15969926
> *Only you would think of that, huh J?  :roflmao:  Too bad it wasn't a 64 though,
> "six four mobile whores".  :biggrin:
> *


Yup :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Dec 11 2009, 01:08 PM~15949909
> *(door bell bud delivery service) :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: thats a kool idea :biggrin:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

I'll put them both together and call it door bell whorebud delivery service.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Dec 13 2009, 11:58 PM~15972997
> *I'll put them both together and call it door bell whorebud delivery service.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Dec 13 2009, 09:58 PM~15972997
> *I'll put them both together and call it door bell whorebud delivery service.
> *


Tall bud's n midget whore's! (fresh off the train) to your front door!
?? okay I'm in! :biggrin: you could'nt just do a simple wagon?
you see what you started?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Dec 13 2009, 09:58 PM~15972997
> *I'll put them both together and call it door bell whorebud delivery service.
> *


Tall bud's n midget whore's! (fresh off the train) to your front door!
?? okay I'm in! :biggrin: you could'nt just do a simple wagon?
you see what you started?


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

hydro i can't do anything simple anymore. I have to keep up with the big dogs.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Dec 10 2009, 03:35 PM~15939449
> *everything is open for all to see in. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



any color would look dope , i think iu should flake out the roof and do some patterns  

make it a weed delivery truck :biggrin:  GREEN :dunno:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 17 2009, 07:55 AM~16007707
> *any color would look dope , i think iu should flake out the roof and do some patterns
> 
> make it a weed delivery truck  :biggrin:   GREEN :dunno:
> *


I plan on giving the 60 at lest five shade's of collor mustly GREEN :biggrin: 

Here's something I whent to sleep with a 70 Impala in my hand and in the morning
when I got up I had this :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

SOME VERY NICE PROJECTS UP IN HERE BRO! :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Dec 18 2009, 10:47 AM~16020012
> *I plan on giving the 60 at lest five shade's of collor mustly GREEN  :biggrin:
> 
> Here's something I whent to sleep with a 70 Impala in my hand and in the morning
> ...



:0 oh my god!!! dats sum sick cutting werk!!!!much props


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks lowrider, luxman for the prop's.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey my cell is pushing up daisy's now.. take a look in one of the cadi threads.
i had to file a missing persons report! :biggrin: I foregot to send you off with
choppers 61 last night.. you need to brake out the masking blade..
And put some mind bending patterns on the side's of this car...


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

hit me up hydro, when u see this.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Homie's,, Here's the last two things I cut. Time to stop playing with these and start building.
























let's build.


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

What's up my layitlow homies, I'll be posting up a lot of stuff I don't wont any more, so keep your eye,s on this. The pic's are coming latter :biggrin:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

These are going for $22.00 a ket, that's including shipping. 









































These one has a base pant already and going for $30.00 a ket including shipping.

















Here's a hardtop 62 chevy that needs to be finshed. $30.00

























Now the 65 chevy's x 4,with all the part's,,,$75.00 for the group that's including shipping


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

i call out ur 65 & 76 impalas :h5:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm a old man and don;t under stand what all out is, I see the high five's so I gust it's a good thing :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

HOLYSHIT 
the builds inside of this topic are the most badass stuff i have seen since i got here.
damn good work bro i can't wait to see more


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 23 2009, 11:17 PM~16074838
> *HOLYSHIT
> the builds inside of this topic are the most badass stuff i have seen since i got here.
> damn good work bro i can't wait to see more
> *


Thanks undead, I'm digging your stuff to. I;m working on some sh*t thats going to 
out do anything I ever done. I have six I'm working on for the CitrusNational.
you keep up the good work bro.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Dec 23 2009, 11:44 PM~16075019
> *Thanks undead, I'm digging your stuff to. I;m working on some sh*t thats going to
> out do anything I ever done. I have six I'm working on for the CitrusNational.
> you keep up the good work bro.
> *


OH SNAP i'll get to see the builds in person SWEEEEET.


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

you well and a lot of other people :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Dec 23 2009, 11:52 PM~16075078
> *you well and a lot of other people :biggrin:
> *


looking foward to that show


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

:wave: ON MY WAY BACK, PICTURE'S COMING LATTER.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Dec 23 2009, 03:09 PM~16070219
> *These are going for $22.00 a ket, that's including shipping.
> 
> 
> ...


bump for the homie, the truth is the truth,, he's giving these 65's away! somebody 
needs to jump on them..People dont understand how much those 65's should be worth! I am hydro, and I say the 65 is one of the best molded, most versatle
and detailed kit's to be released... just think if we had to wait for a 65? like everybody is now waiting for the 66?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

whats up homie? i dont know exatly how but I got the phone, DWP
and my parking ticket paid. I still have not fixed the daily driver...
it always could be worse! you know what I mean boss man?


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Back in the GAME


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Feb 9 2010, 10:12 PM~16561251
> *Back in the GAME
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Six tre


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 9 2010, 07:19 PM~16563599
> *Nice Six tre
> *


X 63 ! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thats a 6 FO guys.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 9 2010, 05:16 PM~16564271
> *thats a 6 FO guys.
> *



:uh: :twak: its a 63


this is a 64










see the difference










:biggrin:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Dec 23 2009, 03:09 PM~16070219
> *These are going for $22.00 a ket, that's including shipping.
> 
> 
> ...


I want that chevy lowrider kit next to the monte carlo....u still have some if so I am paypal ready :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and i want a 65 kit.


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigbodylac_@Feb 9 2010, 07:17 PM~16564988
> *I want that chevy lowrider kit next to the monte carlo....u still have some if so I am paypal ready :biggrin:
> *


sorry 53 chevy is gone.


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: thats ugly. give it to me.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Feb 11 2010, 05:57 PM~16585940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much you want for that?  pm me


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Feb 11 2010, 04:53 PM~16585906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Feb 11 2010, 06:57 PM~16585940
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Now you got me thinkin' about the Revell '66 comin' out !

You lucky dawg !


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

QUOTE(kjkj87 @ Feb 11 2010, 06:57 PM) 
Thanks homie's. I got lucky, But it's back on ebay. GO GET IT :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Man I just got from work! I went On my fucking 10 speed! 
I spent 160 for bullshit, now i got to get paper work done.. bust my ass
just to get back my 160 plus 60 bucks if I am lucky.......
Dogg that's it..., next week LA all day every day.......untill the pay is right.


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Feb 11 2010, 04:53 PM~16585906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: looks bad ass original


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

hey you!.do you know when the 62 hardtop will be coming out?


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good bro


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

U still got that 1950 chevy streetmachine cuz I'll take that


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Mar 16 2010, 09:17 PM~16910894
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dang !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love what you did with them colors !!!!!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

what the rainbow flake from can or airbrush


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 16 2010, 07:31 PM~16911076
> *what the rainbow flake from can or airbrush
> *


that flake came out of a can.


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Met8to_@Mar 16 2010, 07:20 PM~16910934
> *U still got that 1950 chevy streetmachine cuz I'll take that
> *


everything is gone.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Mar 17 2010, 04:17 AM~16910894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 12 2010, 06:25 AM~16591770
> *how much you want for that?   pm me
> *


I GOT A 66 IMPALA [PROMO THAT WAS CASTED] FOR SALE . $40.00 INCLUDES SHIPPING .


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the props homie's


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Mar 16 2010, 07:17 PM~16910894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks cool who makes the rainbow flake?


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Dupli-Color..........Clear EFFEX
You can get it at any AUTO ZONE


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

1969 chevy Impala convertible
it's on the table-- who wants it ----make a offer


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Mar 20 2010, 05:29 PM~16946954
> *1969 chevy Impala convertible
> it's on the table-- who wants it ----make a offer
> 
> ...



pm sent on this one bro


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 20 2010, 05:01 PM~16947126
> *pm sent on this one bro
> *


payment pendding


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Mar 20 2010, 06:20 PM~16947252
> *payment pendding
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

Looks great. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Mar 20 2010, 05:55 PM~16947498
> *Looks great. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thx Bro


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Mar 21 2010, 02:49 AM~16947451
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Truck...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 21 2010, 06:40 AM~16950898
> *Nice Truck...
> *


X2!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

sendding bad ass back under construction.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

nice !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 22 2010, 08:59 PM~16968287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thx big homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That trokita came out nice homie


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 22 2010, 10:41 PM~16969795
> *That trokita came out nice homie
> *


THx Homie


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 23 2010, 12:41 AM~16969795
> *That trokita came out nice homie
> *



X2!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Up for grabs "1963 Chevy convertible Impala" M/O or PayPal best offer gets it in 3 day's


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Too bad I'm broke! :angry:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Up for grabs "1964 Chevy convertible Impala" with a friction bottom,. it needs a lil work. M/O or PayPal best offer gets it in 3 day's


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Mar 23 2010, 03:25 PM~16975985
> *Up for grabs  "1963 Chevy convertible Impala" M/O or PayPal  best offer gets it in 3 day's
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Mar 23 2010, 03:57 PM~16976381
> *Up for grabs "1964 Chevy convertible Impala" with a friction bottom,.  it needs a lil work.      M/O or PayPal best offer gets it in 3 day's
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Mar 20 2010, 05:29 PM~16946954
> *1969 chevy Impala convertible
> it's on the table-- who wants it ----make a offer
> 
> ...



hno:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Mar 20 2010, 05:29 PM~16946954
> *1969 chevy Impala convertible
> it's on the table-- who wants it ----make a offer
> 
> ...



a bro are you gona send this out the homie has been waiting since you got the money order. and you didnt reply to my pm


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Nov 23 2009, 12:26 PM~15754860
> *here u go Hydrohype.
> 
> 
> ...


 (man: talk about a love affair!) this is a pretty mo foo.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Mar 20 2010, 05:29 PM~16946954
> *1969 chevy Impala convertible
> it's on the table-- who wants it ----make a offer
> 
> ...



  Last Active Today, 03:32 PM 

so are you just gona ignore me now or whats up man you got the money order when you gona send this out the homie is waiting :uh:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 21 2010, 11:00 PM~17266627
> *    Last Active Today, 03:32 PM
> 
> so are you just gona ignore me now or whats up man you got the money order when you gona send this out the homie is waiting  :uh:
> *



:uh: :uh:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 25 2010, 05:45 PM~17297512
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


wow this is why i hate dealing with people on here i trusted you bro you repp mcba and then ripp people off for 65 bucks really!!!!!!!!! 65 bucks is all it takes???? send the 69 out like you said you did instead of avoiding this site now  i should just put you in the bad traders list :uh:


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

ARREST HIM!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 8 2010, 03:33 AM~17426362
> *wow this is why i hate dealing with people on here i trusted you bro you repp mcba and then ripp people off for 65 bucks really!!!!!!!!! 65 bucks is all it takes????  send the 69 out like you said you did instead of avoiding this site now   i should just put you in the bad traders list  :uh:
> *



Didn't want to step in on this Deep cause of my own wrong doings this last year on my customer work not getting handled right but i have something to add on this here ! 

KJKJ pmed me about a BIG BODY CADDY and he offered this 69 ! I had a deal worked out and told him to ship it out and as soon as it got here i would send out the caddy ! The same day he talked to Hearse on it too when i asked him about it he said that he wanted to trade with me cause heasre didn't have what he was wanting ! 

Then about 3 days later i got a pm stating that the 69 was on the way ! NO SHIPPING INFO but he said it was shipped ! 

Never seen anything so i pmed him about a week later ! I was told that something came up and he wasn't able to ship it yet even quoted the pm he sent already saying it was shipped ! 

Then after another week i pmed him a 3rd time asking whats up on the trade cause i had someone interested in the Caddy resin ! He then replied that he was having a hard time around the house that if i wanted the 69 then to send him $75.00 for cause he need the money ! 

Needless to say that i didn't send anything ! 

Sorry the victim ended up being you brother but atleast you have 69 hard top i sent :biggrin: !


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

I hear you David I got a pm from someone vouching for kjkj but now I read this and feel like hope is lost. The fucked up thing is this kit is not for me it's for a ts. Member who is also in impalas cc. Who has a 1:1 69 drop so I told Santos about this kit then pmd kj about it asking if Santos can send a money order . Well he did back when he posted this for sale and dude has not came threw and ignore's my pm's . I've caught him on hear twice and he cNt even send me a pm to tell me anything . Soo I had to end up giving up that 69 I bought from you David to make shit right with the homie Santos he didn't feel I had to do that but I did sence I told him about this one . Cause that's what people should do right come correct or don't at all .

I understand people have problems but pm that person and make it right I hate to put people on blast it took me awhile to do it . A big reason is I don't want anyone else to get burned








> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 8 2010, 10:20 AM~17427571
> *Didn't  want  to  step    in  on  this  Deep  cause  of  my  own  wrong  doings  this  last year    on  my  customer   work  not  getting  handled  right    but    i  have  something  to  add  on this  here !
> 
> KJKJ  pmed  me  about  a    BIG BODY  CADDY    and  he  offered    this  69 !  I  had  a  deal  worked  out    and  told  him  to  ship  it  out    and  as  soon  as  it  got  here  i  would  send  out the  caddy !  The  same  day    he  talked  to  Hearse  on  it    too  when  i  asked  him  about  it  he  said that  he  wanted  to  trade  with  me  cause  heasre  didn't    have  what  he  was  wanting !
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Rollin next month is are area's big show and swap meet , If i come across a 69 i can pick up cheap i'll swoop it up and send it out if KJ KJ fells to respond to you or you dont see the kit by june 20th ! I have 2 more here right now they are hard tops but your out of your kit and out the funds that went towards the drop 69 its not like you got took for a kit you can go to the store and pick up you knkow what i mean !


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 8 2010, 12:46 PM~17428200
> *Rollin    next  month  is  are    area's  big  show  and  swap meet  ,  If  i  come  across  a  69  i can  pick  up  cheap  i'll  swoop  it  up  and  send  it  out    if  KJ KJ    fells  to  respond    to you  or  you  dont  see  the  kit  by    june  20th !  I  have  2 more  here    right  now  they  are  hard tops    but  your  out  of  your  kit  and  out  the  funds  that  went  towards  the  drop  69  its  not  like  you  got took  for  a  kit  you  can  go  to  the  store  and  pick  up  you  knkow  what  i  mean !
> *




You see people like you are the reason why building is great and the model topic on hear is coo it's about comrodery and helping homies out for me. I too would go outa my way for certain peeps on here sometimes my judgment gets clouded cause there is alot of reel peeps on here that I would help out in a min  but every now and then shit happens :angry: 


Thanks David for your suport if you find another one I'd be happy to pay you for that and that you know for sure  can't wait to see you get back on your bench homie and thanks again


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 8 2010, 09:20 AM~17427571
> *Didn't   want  to  step    in  on   this  Deep  cause   of  my  own   wrong  doings   this  last year    on  my  customer   work   not   getting  handled  right    but    i  have  something  to  add   on this  here !
> 
> KJKJ   pmed  me  about  a     BIG BODY  CADDY    and   he  offered    this   69 !  I  had  a  deal   worked  out    and  told  him   to  ship  it  out    and  as  soon   as  it  got  here   i  would  send   out the  caddy !    The   same  day    he   talked  to  Hearse   on  it     too   when  i  asked  him  about  it  he   said that   he  wanted  to  trade   with  me  cause  heasre  didn't    have  what   he  was  wanting !
> ...


:yessad: he wanted a big body and cash , and a donor kit... trying to hustle a hustler.... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 8 2010, 01:44 PM~17428408
> *:yessad: he wanted a big body and cash  , and a donor kit... trying to hustle a hustler.... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

thought you could not get online  :uh: Last Active Jun 21, 2010 - 06:49 PM


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

This aint good... I hope it gets better,,


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Mar 20 2010, 05:29 PM~16946954
> *1969 chevy Impala convertible
> it's on the table-- who wants it ----make a offer
> 
> ...



:uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 2 2010, 09:03 PM~18473987
> *:uh:
> *


YOU TOO? I was to get this 1 for a BIG BODY RESIN but never heard anymore from KJ so the caddy got sold !  :x: :buttkick:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 2 2010, 08:23 PM~18474175
> *YOU  TOO?   I   was  to  get  this   1    for  a   BIG  BODY  RESIN     but  never   heard   anymore    from  KJ   so   the  caddy   got  sold  !     :x:  :buttkick:
> *



ya its been months already just reminding peeps how cool this guy is and that he needs to be kicked out of mcba for being shady


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 2 2010, 09:25 PM~18474202
> *ya its been months already just reminding peeps how cool this guy is and that he needs to be kicked out of mcba  for being shady
> *


Wish i could say that i had a say in it But only the chair board can discharge any member !


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 2 2010, 08:35 PM~18474301
> *Wish  i  could  say  that  i  had  a  say  in it  But  only the  chair  board  can  discharge  any member !
> *


oh i know i just havent called anthony to tell him about this fool


----------

